# DEO MARS 2016



## shipirichiwa715 (8 Mar 2016)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first time on this site. I am currently on the Merit List for DEO MARS since Dec 1, 2015. I was told by the CFRC that there are 9 openings for DEO MARS for the new 2016-2017 fiscal year starting April 1, 2016. My questions are:

1) Does anyone know if there is a concrete date for selection for DEO MARS for the new fiscal year?

2) When is the next MARS course starting at VENTURE? 

Thank you for all your input!


----------



## shipirichiwa715 (10 Mar 2016)

Good day,

I am currently on the merit list for DEO MARS officer, and I'm just wondering if anyone know when the next selection date for DEO MARS is. 

Thanks


----------



## Scott (10 Mar 2016)

Asking multiple times isn't going to make an answer come faster.

Scott
Staff


----------



## BlueAngels14 (10 Mar 2016)

It seem like every CFRC has a different answer on the number of DEO spots available for MARS this year. I still have to do my medical. If these numbers and dates are correct looks like I'll have to wait for another year...


----------



## BlueAngels14 (10 Mar 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> I can't even apply for MARS for 5 years, because I'm a reservist.. I really don't think you have it that bad.



Oh damn I'm sorry to hear that. I don't think I have it bad, it's just that I'm slowly losing passion for my current full-time job.


----------



## runormal (10 Mar 2016)

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> Oh damn I'm sorry to hear that. I don't think I have it bad, it's just that I'm slowly losing passion for my current full-time job.



It is apples and oranges, I'm a tad frustarated. It isn't your fault, and for that I apologize to you. I could release and re-apply which has been hinted to me by my CT broker as well as various friends as well as someone at the CFRC, but then I'd loose the reserves which quite frankly I enjoy. I'm just done school and now could commit full time. Plus if I release it isn't a guarantee, there is a waiting period, and it goes on and on. I'd happily wait 1,2, even 3 years for an interview while continuing to work with the reserves. It is just frustrating to be told nope no spots for 5 years and then to have people off the street to be hired before you. I'm not saying I'm the best candidate for MARS, but I find it insanse that I can't even get an interview, let alone apply until 5 years from now due to a backlog.

It is what is,  for what it is worth there are still spots remaining for DEO off the street, but I'm not sure how many, because when I checked the other night I glanced at the numbers briefly. Luckily for me, I enjoy what I'm doing right now during the day and have more or less given up going reg-f .

Best of luck, hopefully you hear something before April.


----------



## shipirichiwa715 (10 Mar 2016)

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> It seem like every CFRC has a different answer on the number of DEO spots available for MARS this year. I still have to do my medical. If these numbers and dates are correct looks like I'll have to wait for another year...



Not only that, it seems that each time you walk in to talk to a recruiter in the same location you get a slightly different answer too, which is really frustrating. I've been waiting 3.5 years now...


----------



## DAA (10 Mar 2016)

shipirichiwa715 said:
			
		

> Good day,
> I am currently on the merit list for DEO MARS officer, and I'm just wondering if anyone know when the next selection date for DEO MARS is.
> Thanks



They just did a round of selections for DEO Occupations with BMOQ to start on 23 May.  MARS is usually one of the occupations, where positions are offered early in the new recruiting cycle.

You might want to give your CFRC a call just to ensure your file is "up to date" and current.


----------



## shipirichiwa715 (10 Mar 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> They just did a round of selections for DEO Occupations with BMOQ to start on 23 May.  MARS is usually one of the occupations, where positions are offered early in the new recruiting cycle.
> 
> You might want to give your CFRC a call just to ensure your file is "up to date" and current.



Hi DAA,

Thank you so much for answering my question 

I took your advice and phoned CFRC Vancouver, and I was told that ALL positions for the new fiscal year won't be open and the selection process on those positions won't start until April 1, 2016; therefore those people who were selected to go to the May 23 BMOQ were offered jobs that are still vacant in this current fiscal year. 

Is there any way that you can verify that answer from CFRC Vancouver?


----------



## BlueAngels14 (10 Mar 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> It is apples and oranges, I'm a tad frustarated. It isn't your fault, and for that I apologize to you. I could release and re-apply which has been hinted to me by my CT broker as well as various friends as well as someone at the CFRC, but then I'd loose the reserves which quite frankly I enjoy. I'm just done school and now could commit full time. Plus if I release it isn't a guarantee, there is a waiting period, and it goes on and on. I'd happily wait 1,2, even 3 years for an interview while continuing to work with the reserves. It is just frustrating to be told nope no spots for 5 years and then to have people off the street to be hired before you. I'm not saying I'm the best candidate for MARS, but I find it insanse that I can't even get an interview, let alone apply until 5 years from now due to a backlog.
> 
> It is what is,  for what it is worth there are still spots remaining for DEO off the street, but I'm not sure how many, because when I checked the other night I glanced at the numbers briefly. Luckily for me, I enjoy what I'm doing right now during the day and have more or less given up going reg-f .
> 
> Best of luck, hopefully you hear something before April.



No need to apologize runormal, I totally understand your frustration now that you've elaborated further. I also find it weird that they would tell you that you can't apply for Reg F with your reserves background. I thought there is a set of procedures and steps for reserves to convert to regular. Perhaps it's because there aren't many spots open each year for MARS and you also have to write the MOST that's why the wait time is so long? I'm glad to hear that you enjoy your current job in the reserves though. Thank you and thank you for your service!


----------



## DAA (11 Mar 2016)

shipirichiwa715 said:
			
		

> Hi DAA,
> 
> Thank you so much for answering my question
> 
> ...



Some of those job offers for Officers could very well be coming from the current year but there are probably a good number of next year positions included in this group as well.  

So simply put, the answer you have, isn't entirely correct.    

PS - for what it's worth, anyone who uses the date "1 Apr" in a context such as the one you mention above, isn't very familiar with the recruiting processes and I wouldn't trust them.  Next years positions were OPEN for both Attractions and Processing back in January.   :facepalm:


----------



## NorthernOtter (12 Apr 2016)

Spoke with my Recruiter a couple of weeks ago, he informed me that there are 9 MARS roles available for this Fiscal Year, and selection would begin in July "Unless anything changes". 

Based on what I've seen in the Forum, looks like the earliest BMOQ after May 23rd is in September. 

I'm just sitting tight until selection happens, not much to do once you get Merit Listed.


----------



## mariomike (12 Apr 2016)

NorthernOtter said:
			
		

> Spoke with my Recruiter a couple of weeks ago, he informed me that there are 9 MARS roles available for this Fiscal Year, and selection would begin in July "Unless anything changes".



See also,

DEO Intake Numbers for 16/17  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122441.0.html
MARS (00207): 9
"These are projected estimates effective 17-Mar-16 and are subject to change based on the needs of the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## BlueAngels14 (12 Apr 2016)

Jeez... This MARS DEO applicants list just keeps growing : Looks like these scarce 9 spots are going to be very competitive... In my current workplace alone there are already two applicants including myself, we just haven't been merit listed yet.


----------



## NorthernOtter (6 Jun 2016)

Looks like the MARS numbers have gone up to 18 this year.

DEO Intake Numbers for 16/17  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122441.0.html
MARS (00207): 18

Also heard from Halifax Recruiting Center that selection has moved up to June, so we could be hearing offers End of Month or early July. 

Time to start some running training.


----------



## RussTheMann (6 Jun 2016)

two questions: 1) on average, is 18 a high or low intake of DEO MARS for a year? It seems low to me but I have zero background. 2)Blueangel14, have any knowledge of why your application is taking more than a year?


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jun 2016)

DEO is only one of many intake streams; there's ROTP; UTPNCM; CT-skilled; CT-unskilled; CFR; SRP; SRCP; OTs... many ways that the CAF meets personnel demands.


----------



## RussTheMann (6 Jun 2016)

I guess i didnt phrase my question properly. Is the RCN low on MARS officers at the moment? or is me graduating next summer and wanting to apply for MARS come this fall bad timing?


----------



## NorthernOtter (20 Jun 2016)

Just got the call on the 16th, was offered MARS and of course I accepted. BMOQ is October 24th!


----------



## TerraIncognito (20 Jun 2016)

NorthernOtter said:
			
		

> Just got the call on the 16th, was offered MARS and of course I accepted. BMOQ is October 24th!



Congrats, I got the call as well!


----------



## MissionOthersSelf (24 Jul 2016)

Received the offer for MARS (DEO) on 22 July 2016! Assuming all goes according to plan, BMOQ is 05 September.


----------



## BlueAngels14 (15 Aug 2016)

Excited to say that I was finally merit listed on August 11th, 2016 for MARS DEO. [ I was informed by the Captain at my CFRC that there are still positions left and selections are being conducted now until 07 Sept for MARS. Although a Sergeant told me that the selection dates for MARS DEO is specifically on August 29th, 2016. Either way I'm crossing my fingers, really hoping to make the October 24th BMOQ this year. Congrats on everyone who's been selected so far!


----------

